# Monsterpalooza is almost here!!!! 2015



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings haunters!! Thought I'd remind everyone that Monsterpalooza is almost here. March 27th-29th at the Burbank,CA Marriott Hotel. This is a great convention not to be missed. Tickets are $30 and there is food, costume contests, panels, vendors, celeb's, a traveling horror museum and tons of other things to do. Linnea Quigley, George A. Romero, Linda Blair, Teri Garr, Cloris Leachman and more stars. Come down, enjoy the great weather, meet some like minded freaks and enjoy the day. Hope to see you there! :voorhees::jol::xbones: http://www.monsterpalooza.com/spring/


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be there...probably either Friday or Sunday


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Planning to attend!


----------

